# This Means War



## RemudaOne (Oct 31, 2012)

Lost another hen this morning. My darkest egg laying Black Copper Marans......  

When I lost a rooster and a hen months ago, I set up a coyote trap and trained my game cam on it.  Husband said coyote, I said fox.... Joke was on us when BOTH showed up on the game cam.  I still don't know which is doing the damage but I am leaning more towards the fox.  I found where it caught her, then I searched more and found where it stopped and plucked some of her feathers out.  Tomorrow morning I am setting out a cockerel in a cage and placing that cage inside my sheep tote.  I will be waiting with my 410. I haven't been letting the chickens out of the run much at all due to the attacks and I didn't let them out until almost noon today.... I realized she was gone at about 1:30...... They will now be on lockdown until the problem(s) is/are eliminated.  I don't much like it coming to this, but that's $100.00 to $125.00 (Five chickens so far) I've spent feeding this predator and I would much rather have spent that feeding my LGDs!!!

Whatever it is, it is getting very brazen as it attacked this hen well within the barnyard area about 20 feet from my backyard. Wish me luck.... I can't stand for the flock to have to stay penned up. I guess I am going to have to look for a farm dog since we won't be fencing the other side of the property to where it would contain the LGDs anytime in the immediate future...... Blech!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 31, 2012)

I feel your pain. I lost 5 last weekend to the neighbors dog.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 31, 2012)

So sorry Kristi 

Hope you get that nasty thing, whatever it is soon!


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 31, 2012)

Same thing happened to my bcm hen except it was the neighbors dog :'(


----------



## FellowshipFarm (Oct 31, 2012)

Same thing happened to us, but it was OUR dog - a year-old farm collie. Penning her up until we can trust her. Darn it. We got her to help PROTECT our animals.


----------



## RemudaOne (Oct 31, 2012)

I've got everything set up.  I'll use two of the cockerels, that should draw attention.  I did my target shooting tonight as a tune up and I have a chair and my gun(going with a 22 instead of the 410) inside my sheep trailer.  The cage will be about 15 yards from me.  Boy, I hope it shows up.  With the 22, I've got less of a chance of murdering the cockerels, lol.  

We'll see what happens.  Keep your fingers crossed for me, my customers love their FREE Range chicken eggs, hopefully we'll be able to get back to that soon.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck getting those critters!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck and hope you get it/them!!!!!  Would love to be sitting beside you in a chair quietly watching and waiting


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 1, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Good luck and hope you get it/them!!!!!  Would love to be sitting beside you in a chair quietly watching and waiting


LOL, here you go Bon. Now you are  Shhhhhh


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Kristi...not quite the same as being there...but better than nothing


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 1, 2012)

NICE! Now we just need the after photo once you get em'!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 1, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> NICE! Now we just need the after photo once you get em'!


waiting, waiting...


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 1, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> NICE! Now we just need the after photo once you get em'!


Amen!


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, my mother just called to say they are on their way over for eggs. I've got about another twenty minutes and I'll have to wrap for today. But tomorrow I'll be in the same bat place at the same bat time


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 1, 2012)

Good Luck Remuda and if the 410 doesn't do it grab a rake.

Sounds like a stinky crafty fox


----------

